# Wachusett Opening Day: Saturday November 22



## Zand (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll be there early and will ski the half day and get the partial refund at noon. Sounds like it's just going to be Minuteman so I don't think I'd make it more than 3 hours before being bored as hell anyway.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool.

If I was going to be around I'd hit it...

But I'll be up at SR.

Post a TR!

-w


----------



## mishka (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be there in PM  to try my new boots


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2008)

I heard the summit quad is not broken and it might be open this weekend. I won't be there regardless, so have a good time.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I heard the summit quad is not broken and it might be open this weekend. I won't be there regardless, so have a good time.



+1 on all fronts.

I might make an appearance Monday night.

-w


----------

